# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Πλυντήριο > [Candy] ΒΛΑΒΗ ΣΕ ΠΛΥΝΤΗΡΙΟ ΠΙΑΤΩΝ

## oropos

ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ ΣΑΣ ,
ΕΧΩ ΕΝΑ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΠΛΥΝΤΗΡΙΟ ΠΙΑΤΩΝ ΜΟΥ ΤΟ ΜΟΝΤΕΛΟ ΤΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ : CANDY CSF4575E 
ΚΑΘΩΣ ΔΟΥΛΕΥΕ ΕΒΓΑΛΕ ΝΕΡΑ ΑΠΟ ΚΑΤΩ ΚΑΙ ΕΡΙΞΕ ΤΗΝ ΑΣΦΑΛΕΙΑ .ΤΑ ΦΙΛΤΡΑ ΤΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΘΑΡΑ .ΟΤΑΝ ΤΟ ΞΑΝΑΕΒΑΛΑ ΝΑ ΠΛΥΝΕΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΡΕΙΣ ΜΕΡΕΣ  Ο ΘΟΡΥΒΟΣ ΠΟΥ ΕΚΑΝΕ ΣΤΗΝ ΑΡΧΗ ΟΤΑΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΝΑ ΠΑΡΕΙ ΝΕΡΟ ΗΤΑΝ ΕΞΑΣΘΕΝΗΜΕΝΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΕΛΙΚΑ ΞΑΝΑΕΡΙΞΕ ΤΗΝ ΑΣΦΑΛΕΙΑ .
ΤΙ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ ; ΤΙ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΧΕΙ;  :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad: 

ΣΑΣ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΟΛΥ ΕΚ ΤΩΝ ΠΡΟΤΕΡΩΝ .

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Να βρεθεί επισκευαστεί πρώτα η διαρροή νερού (μπορεί να είναι η αντλία πλύσης με χαλασμένη τσιμούχα και διαρροή νερού ) και τα συνεπακόλουθα με πτώση ασφάλειας .

----------

